# Super Stevie



## Chas Grant (Oct 25, 2020)

Just finished a Super Stevie, It has a real nice sound to it. Not a lot of dirt, just a nice mellow overdrive. The bass and treble pots allow you to twak your tone to dial in some sweet sounds.


----------



## Dali (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice and clean build!

I'm waiting for the PCB myself.


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 25, 2020)

Dali said:


> Nice and clean build!
> 
> I'm waiting for the PCB myself.


You'll like it, it's a nice little overdrive with a small parts count


----------



## Barry (Oct 25, 2020)

Very nice, I've built several, so when my buddies steal them I'll hopefully still have one!


----------



## Barry (Oct 25, 2020)

It really sounds good with an overdrive pushing it


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 25, 2020)

Barry said:


> It really sounds good with an overdrive pushing it



I’ll have to give it a shot. I’ve been enjoying it by itself! It really is a great low gain Overdrive.


----------



## coltonius (Nov 6, 2020)

Barry said:


> It really sounds good with an overdrive pushing it


Liiiike maybe a COT?  (I think Lovepedal even made a Stevie Amp11 at one point..)


----------



## Dali (Dec 28, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> You'll like it, it's a nice little overdrive with a small parts count


This one is a keeper!


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 28, 2020)

Dali said:


> This one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 8731
> 
> View attachment 8732


Looks Good!!!!


----------



## Route14 (Dec 28, 2020)

I just finished this one too! I gave it a go based on this thread. I like it a lot. Cleans up nicely when rolling back the guitar volume. Feels like it could be a good always on pedal too.


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 29, 2020)

Route14 said:


> I just finished this one too! I gave it a go based on this thread. I like it a lot. Cleans up nicely when rolling back the guitar volume. Feels like it could be a good always on pedal too.
> 
> View attachment 8737View attachment 8739



That is nice and clean!  I really Love the sound of this pedal, and it does work well as an always on pedal.


----------



## Route14 (Jan 28, 2021)

Has anyone built the "High Gain" or "Flat EQ" version of this pedal? I like the normal version so much I'm thinking about building this alternate version if it's worth it.

Also, I am just a solder by numbers guy so forgive me if this is obvious, but in this circuit D100 is listed as 1N4148 which seems uncommon. I believe this is just a circuit protection diode which in most every other PedalPCB circuit has been 1N5817. If I'm assuming correctly is there any advantage to using 1N4148 in this build? I used 1N5817 because I was probably on autopilot and didn't think about it. I suspect it shouldn't matter so long as there is a diode in the right direction in that spot but I'd be curious to know more.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 28, 2021)

Route14 said:


> Has anyone built the "High Gain" or "Flat EQ" version of this pedal? I like the normal version so much I'm thinking about building this alternate version if it's worth it.
> 
> Also, I am just a solder by numbers guy so forgive me if this is obvious, but in this circuit D100 is listed as 1N4148 which seems uncommon. I believe this is just a circuit protection diode which in most every other PedalPCB circuit has been 1N5817. If I'm assuming correctly is there any advantage to using 1N4148 in this build? I used 1N5817 because I was probably on autopilot and didn't think about it. I suspect it shouldn't matter so long as there is a diode in the right direction in that spot but I'd be curious to know more.


Yes, Do you run out of Gain with the stock build.
The only real difference is the Gain pot value!


----------



## Robert (Jan 28, 2021)

Route14 said:


> I believe this is just a circuit protection diode which in most every other PedalPCB circuit has been 1N5817.



It's fine... 1N4148 is what was in the original but it really won't make a difference...     It was probably used because it's cheaper and the circuit already had four so it simplified the BOM and kept the ball rolling when building in batches.

1N5817 is used in most of the circuits here because it has a slightly lower forward voltage drop but functionally they serve the same purpose and won't like make any audible difference.


----------



## Route14 (Jan 28, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Yes, Do you run out of Gain with the stock build.
> The only real difference is the Gain pot value!


I definitely treat the stock version as a low gain pedal and it's fantastic for that. That's how I use it so I wouldn't say I'm running out of gain, just wondering if it would also make a great high gain pedal too? Is it highER gain or "High" gain? Would I get all the range of the current pedal plus some more gain?

I'll probably just make a second build instead of changing the one I already built. If I don't like it, it's an easy fix back to stock. I'm sure I'd find a use for!


----------



## Route14 (Jan 28, 2021)

Robert said:


> It's fine... 1N4148 is what was in the original but it really won't make a difference...     It was probably used because it's cheaper and the circuit already had four so it simplified the BOM and kept the ball rolling when building in batches.
> 
> 1N5817 is used in most of the circuits here because it has a slightly lower forward voltage drop but functionally they serve the same purpose and won't like make any audible difference.


Awesome thanks for the answer. I figured it was something more related to simplifying production. That said, on all builds I should be able to use most any Diode in that spot with no issues? Like a 1N4001 or 1N4002?


----------

